# 2014 expo calendar (Australia only)



## Unclewo-wo (Dec 3, 2013)

Illawarra reptile society announced our expo will be held on the 13th of April 2014.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 4, 2013)

VHS expo Feb 22nd 2014

VHS » 2014 VHS Expo


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Dec 4, 2013)

Feb 16th for castle hill expo


----------



## BDkeeper (Dec 4, 2013)

17th and 16th i think for newy


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 4, 2013)

Garrrrr you nsw keepers are lucky for two expos


----------



## snakes_666 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hawksbury herps society at penrith 2nd March 2014


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Dec 5, 2013)

NickGeee said:


> Garrrrr you nsw keepers are lucky for two expos



What do you mean by that? 
In this discussion there is four expos already stated and I'm sure there is more


----------



## Senator358 (Dec 5, 2013)

It's the 16th March for Newcastle


----------



## BDkeeper (Dec 5, 2013)

Senator358 said:


> It's the 16th March for Newcastle



Close enough but i thought there were 2 last year?


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 5, 2013)

So,
Castle Hill Feb 16
VHS Feb 22
Hawkesbury March 2
Newcastle March 16
Illawarra April 13

Love that we have so many expos in NSW but it does seem that they don't talk to each other as the timing of them all is crazy.They are too close together.


----------



## Senator358 (Dec 5, 2013)

They are spread out over two months. Can't really be spread out any further as no one would have any stock left. I'd say most of the good stuff will be sold at Castle Hill.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 6, 2013)

Senator358 said:


> They are spread out over two months. Can't really be spread out any further as no one would have any stock left. I'd say most of the good stuff will be sold at Castle Hill.



There are a hell of a lot of hatchies that aren't fully established to be put up for sale by mid Feb.


----------



## Senator358 (Dec 6, 2013)

There's always hatchies out there but the herp societies obviously think that is the best time to have the expos. I don't think it would be worth having one in the latter half of the year. QLD do it but you can't buy any snakes there.


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 6, 2013)

I think the summer months are best for herp shows and displays because you do not have to cart about an animal that is in brumation because they aren't always about the hatchies.


----------



## dragondragon (Jan 21, 2014)

Where is the information where they will be held?


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 21, 2014)

Red-Ink said:


> VHS expo Feb 22nd 2014
> 
> VHS » 2014 VHS Expo



I'm sooooo there this year 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## borntobnude (Jan 21, 2014)

wow looks like Newcastle are trying to entice us north again , last years show was great we may do them all again this year , but I think the castle hill show is the best !! 

sorry blatant plugging :shock:


----------



## Maxwell (Jan 21, 2014)

I will be venturing south to the castle hill one and of course my local Newcastle one. I wish there was one in September as well. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ackiekid01 (Jan 22, 2014)

I just check the Illawarra reptile society website and it says the show is on the 15th of April


----------



## Rob (Jan 22, 2014)

ackiekid01 said:


> I just check the Illawarra reptile society website and it says the show is on the 15th of April



I just checked the Site myself and could not see _any_ mention of the Show at all, so I'm not sure where you read that. The 2012 Show was on 15th April.

FWIW, 15th April is a Tuesday. The show, as mentioned previously in this thread and *HERE*, will be on Sunday 13th April.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 22, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> wow looks like Newcastle are trying to entice us north again , last years show was great we may do them all again this year , but I think the castle hill show is the best !!
> 
> sorry blatant plugging :shock:


when it's not a hot day


----------



## dragondragon (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=32947]Rob72[/MENTION]


----------



## ackiekid01 (Jan 29, 2014)

Rob72 said:


> I just checked the Site myself and could not see _any_ mention of the Show at all, so I'm not sure where you read that. The 2012 Show was on 15th April.
> 
> FWIW, 15th April is a Tuesday. The show, as mentioned previously in this thread and *HERE*, will be on Sunday 13th April.


sorry I always forget to read the year my bad


----------



## matthew.21 (Jan 29, 2014)

Any in queensland area ? I absolutely love going and can't wait for the next one. Since we're on the topic of expos there is a gun expo in red bank on the 8th and 9th at collingwood park sports complex.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Feb 3, 2014)

Rob72 said:


> I just checked the Site myself and could not see _any_ mention of the Show at all, so I'm not sure where you read that. The 2012 Show was on 15th April.
> 
> FWIW, 15th April is a Tuesday. The show, as mentioned previously in this thread and *HERE*, will be on Sunday 13th April.



This is this years


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 6, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> when it's not a hot day



whew like last year? gasp


----------



## Umbral (Feb 7, 2014)

I would say on google, that's where most of us go to find out where and what's happening at the expo.


----------



## Bones1991 (Feb 7, 2014)

Any coming to Brisbane?


----------



## Trent005722 (Feb 7, 2014)

I know it doesnt matter and this might not be the best place to say this but why do places(such as posters above) always freaking put pictures of exotic reptiles! It really grinds my gears every pet shop has a picture of a ball python, iguana or a damn chinese water dragon on the sign! Sorry for the vent


----------



## Grunter023 (Feb 9, 2014)

I think you will find that at the Penrith Expo they have exotic species on display. Hence the pictures.




Trent005722 said:


> I know it doesnt matter and this might not be the best place to say this but why do places(such as posters above) always freaking put pictures of exotic reptiles! It really grinds my gears every pet shop has a picture of a ball python, iguana or a damn chinese water dragon on the sign! Sorry for the vent


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Feb 9, 2014)

Trent005722 said:


> I know it doesnt matter and this might not be the best place to say this but why do places(such as posters above) always freaking put pictures of exotic reptiles! It really grinds my gears every pet shop has a picture of a ball python, iguana or a damn chinese water dragon on the sign! Sorry for the vent



I'm not very knowledgable at manny things but we love reptiles none the less. I'm sure most people would love to have some foreign reptile,amphibians or arachnids (I am glad we are not allowed) but fascinated by them none the less.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Feb 9, 2014)

And I'll ask the people who made them why they did.


----------



## Trent005722 (Feb 9, 2014)

Grunter023 said:


> I think you will find that at the Penrith Expo they have exotic species on display. Hence the pictures.


Well then i withdraw my comment about the posters but still petshops! haha thats awesome that they have exotics on display there though


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 11, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> Illawarra reptile society announced our expo will be held on the 13th of April 2014.


What do you need to bring to an expo lisence-wise if you are planning on buying something?(children's python)


----------



## FAY (Feb 11, 2014)

You need your licence or take a pic of it on your phone to show the seller.
I can see you are from the ACT, so will need an export licence from NSW from the seller. Have no idea what sort of form you need from the ACT.





princessparrot said:


> What do you need to bring to an expo lisence-wise if you are planning on buying something?(children's python)


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 11, 2014)

FAY said:


> You need your licence or take a pic of it on your phone to show the seller.
> I can see you are from the ACT, so will need an export licence from NSW from the seller. Have no idea what sort of form you need from the ACT.


I also have a nsw one


----------



## Senator358 (Feb 11, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> I also have a nsw one



Not 100% but I don't think you can keep animals on your NSW licence if you're living in the ACT??

Your licence states the address that the animals are kept at and where they must stay. You can't then buy them on a NSW licence and take them to the ACT can you?


----------



## damoztishfank (Feb 11, 2014)

whens the one in campbeltown on?


----------



## TheReptileCove (Feb 13, 2014)

Any news on the gold coast expo? Isn't the building it's usually held in being re-worked?


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 16, 2014)

Lets go shopping , I have been told that there will be great savings to be had on lights and fittings at one of the big stalls !!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

50 cents to the first APS member to spot me :lol: and say hi .


Back home and the 50 c is still in my pocket ... but the $300 is gone


----------



## ackiekid01 (Feb 27, 2014)

So annoyed i was so excited to go to the Illawarra expo but i found out i have a school camp on that day:evil:


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 1, 2014)

ackiekid01 said:


> So annoyed i was so excited to go to the Illawarra expo but i found out i have a school camp on that day:evil:



Get on the bus and get to Penrith Tomorrow !!


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Mar 2, 2014)

good day today this is the only picture I took lol was in amazement.

Yes it was drinking and the next one over was yawning and I missed it would have been good photo


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Mar 2, 2014)

That may depend on the suburb I think, a few people I know live on the NSW side of the borer but they say they live in Canberra as its the closest place. It would be a pain having an ACT licence on the border as all animals bought would need to be exported out


----------



## wilburs1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Where is the Newcastle expo going to be held


----------



## Classabear (Mar 3, 2014)

Waiting for Gold Coast or Brisbane to be announced... Hurry!!!!!!


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 3, 2014)

wilburs1 said:


> Where is the Newcastle expo going to be held


Jockey club


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Mar 3, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> That may depend on the suburb I think, a few people I know live on the NSW side of the borer but they say they live in Canberra as its the closest place. It would be a pain having an ACT licence on the border as all animals bought would need to be exported out



Either way it would be annoying.
Act should not be licensed any different In my personal opinion


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Apr 5, 2014)

One week today for the Illawarra expo will I be seeing your face? If so come and say hi


----------



## Unclewo-wo (May 1, 2014)

Well that's it for another year(in nsw) sorry for the late reply. Have not been on in over a month the Illawarra reptile show was a successes, have to thank everyone that volunteered and the comity. But not only those a guys and girls but you guys for showing up on the day and making it what it is, hope you all had a good time.

Hope you all got what you wanted. I know I walked away with two new snakes (pos het alb girls) can not wait to catch up with you all again next year. 
Peace out unclewowo


----------

